# This installation package could not be opened



## up_the_clarets (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first post on here and I am a complete spoon when it comes to computers. I have just today bought a brand new laptop, it has Windows 8 (which so far I am not getting along with!) and I am getting this error message every time I try and download Steam ''This installation package could not be opened. Contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid Windows installer package'. I have done a Google search and found quite a few solutions, however, most of them are aimed at Windows 7, XP etc and I think this is the reason they are not working for me.

Any responses would be greatly appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Download the installer and save it to your hard drive, then run it from there in Win7 compatibility mode. As of the beginning of November, Steam doesn't have a version that's fully compatible with Win8, but using compatibility mode for Win7 or WinXP seems to work, according to the quick research I did.


----------



## SpartenJaws (Jan 2, 2013)

Weird, when i first got my laptop for Christmas, steam worked fine, then when i was playing Saints Row: The Third my computer froze and then went black, i refreshed my computer and now i can't download it!! Really annoyed please help!


----------

